# Living in Greater Toronto Area



## paul9695 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi i am trying to build a budget for moving to Toronto, but trying to get an idea of what taxes you pay for rent.
I have seen houses for rent between 2,500-3,000 per month, but it varies so much, i am looking to commute around 30-40mins door to door. we do not have any children, but we would like to live near or in a community area.

any body got any ideas


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

A house renting for $2500-3000 p/m would probably be 3-4 bedrooms. Do you need this much space? You could rent a 1-2 bedroom nice apartment within your commuting distance for probably $1200-1700 p/m.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Where in Toronto are you going to work? Getting from the west side of the city to the east can take over 50 minutes... If you are going to be working in the downtown core, take a look at Parkdale (an area nearing the end of it's regentrification), Riverdale, Leslieville and Beaches to the east, Bloow West Village or Roncesvalles to the north west, Danforth (Greektown) to the north east and Yonge & Eglington to the north. Those are some of the most popular areas in the city.


----------



## paul9695 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you all, at the moment I am not sure which side of Toronto I will be living, because of the work.
I thought oakville, Brampton or someway north.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You are coming here without a job?


----------

